# NUEVAS FOTOS DE AGUASCALIENTES



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola a todos. Despues de algun tiempo fuera del foro, regreso para compartir con ustedes algunas fotos que tome en un reciente viaje al Cusco. Aqui les muestro algunas vistas del pueblo de Aguascalientes que se ha convertido en un tipico pueblo turistico con muchos hoteles y restaurantes. Las dos ultimas fotos son de un hotel en construccion.









































Pronto insertare nuevas fotos sobre los nuevos barrios residenciales del Cusco. Saludos,
Germinal


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

me encanto,aunque una pista seria buena para esa calle.El hotel se ve bien.Decho se nota que este es un pueblo pero moderno!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve bien, pensé que era feo, según lo que me habían contado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Honestamente luce muchísimo mejor que la última vez que lo visité. Se han encargado de tarrajear todos los edificios, pintar y mejorar las calles. 

Si sigue así pronto se convertirá en un pueblo bastante atractivo. El Hotel del grupo Clabe Andina luce chévere, me da gusto que por fín se haya ejecutado.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a mi si me gusto la vez que visite ese pueblo, muy pintoresco.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No sé que tanto se quejan de este pueblo, no se ve nada mal. No me acuerdo mucho de cuando yo fui en el 2005, solo me acuerdo del Inkaterra y que me daba rabia los vendedores ambulantes que se metían a las rieles de tren.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Hay casas que se encuentran al borde del río. Hay varias construcciones que están en marcha y pueden afectar al entorno. Machu Picchu también es patrimonio natural de la humanidad y teniendo a Aguascalientes creciendo más y más se pone en riesgo el ambiente natural.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Me ha gustado bastante


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Hay casas que se encuentran al borde del río. Hay varias construcciones que están en marcha y pueden afectar al entorno. Machu Picchu también es patrimonio natural de la humanidad y teniendo a Aguascalientes creciendo más y más se pone en riesgo el ambiente natural.


Ya no tenemos que preocuparnos de eso. Ya no se permiten más construcciones en Aguascalientes.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve rebien Aguas Calientes, bueno cuando lo visité hace un par de años ya, me pareció desordenado pero parece que la situación esta cambiando.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ya no tenemos que preocuparnos de eso. Ya no se permiten más construcciones en Aguascalientes.


Ni siquera hoteles??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Ni siquera hoteles??


Ni siquiera hoteles.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

El año pasado que fui me parecio un pueblo muy bonito su plazita estaba bonita, lo que me soprendio es que tenian una verdadera bibioteca municipal virtual donde todos los niños podian ingresar a las cabinas con solo mostrar un carnet.
Pero habia unas partes que deberian esmerarse en mejorar.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve bien! sobre todo por esa geografía que la rodea...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

SoundMaster said:


> Se ve bien! sobre todo por esa geografía que la rodea...


:yes:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Se ve chevre !! Tendre que visitarla algun dia


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

wow se ve muy bien Aguas Calientes..... siempre me tenia la idea que era un lugar desrodenado y sin mucha gracia parece que esta cambiando para bien........... no se pero me da el aire ah un centro de sky nomas le falta la nieve...........


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me encantaron esas fotos!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tenía la idea de que Aguascalientes era un desastre caótico. Pero estas fotos me han sorprendido gratamente, y me han hecho pensar totalmente diferente. Se ve muy bien este pueblito. Si sigue así terminará siendo un lugar muy lindo, no sólo por sus construcciones, sino por su espectacular entorno.
Excelentes fotos, Germinal!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Muy bonito


----------

